# Proof of address for Bank Account



## raheel78

Hi,

I need to open bank account in kiwibank and I found out the requirements to do that. One of the requirement is to have a utility or credit card bill on requester name for proof of address. Now, I am new to NZ and doesn't have any such proof (been here for few days).

What to do? I need to schedule an appointment with bank for this purpose.


----------



## inhamilton

raheel78 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to open bank account in kiwibank and I found out the requirements to do that. One of the requirement is to have a utility or credit card bill on requester name for proof of address. Now, I am new to NZ and doesn't have any such proof (been here for few days).
> 
> What to do? I need to schedule an appointment with bank for this purpose.


Are you renting? If so, get your landlord to sign a document or receipt confirming you are living there. I dont think it need sto be a utility. Just some sort of proof.


----------



## inhamilton

I would try phoning the kiwibank free helpline 0800 113355
Explain your situation to them. They'll have a solution, I'm sure.

I also got this from their website :

*Verifying your address*

You’ll also need to bring in something printed with your name and address that’s dated in the last six months. This could be a:

power, phone or other utility bill
bank statement or letter issued from another registered New Zealand bank in the last six months
Document issued by a government agency with your name and signature issued in the last six months (e.g. SuperGold Card card)
store account statement
letter from a GP
letter from a school or tertiary institute
tenancy agreement
employment agreement
letter from another financial institution
letter from electorial office
letter issued by a solicitor or accountant


----------



## raheel78

Thanks inhamilton. I am not sure if my landlord will do that as I am staying at a place on temp basis and will move out of this place , not sure when.

Since, I do not have anything kind of bills, credit cards, doctor prescriptions etc , I am not sure what should I present to fulfill bank requirements. Also, I am planning to open a joint account with my wife but it's not possible to goto bank together as we have small kids to take care. Will bank ease out on my presence only for a joint account? 

Thanks


----------



## inhamilton

raheel78 said:


> Thanks inhamilton. I am not sure if my landlord will do that as I am staying at a place on temp basis and will move out of this place , not sure when.
> 
> Since, I do not have anything kind of bills, credit cards, doctor prescriptions etc , I am not sure what should I present to fulfill bank requirements. Also, I am planning to open a joint account with my wife but it's not possible to goto bank together as we have small kids to take care. Will bank ease out on my presence only for a joint account?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I'm sure if you phone kiwibank, they'll do anything they can to help you. Afterall, they want you to become a customer.


----------

